# coyote wrestling



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Younghunter,

PM sent.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

so if i PM you that i want the video i have to pay you 10 bucks?????


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll pass.....2 minutes for $10 and you've already made an excuse by saying she was near death?? Sounds too fishy to me.........all kinds of ways to wear one out behore handling it.

How is it you can't spell, but can upload video??

Smitty


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Younghunter, the place to sell is in the classified, not in any of the forms. Therefore I have treated your post as spam and deleted it.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have not seen the video, and don't really care to... But I have to wonder, with PETA and other such groups continually spreading their crap anyway, and always looking for "ammunition"... Would this video be something else they could use aginst us "evil, barbaric, trappers" ?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

My thoughts exactly Mongo.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

no guys coyote ant hurt or injuried at all........ coyote was really good and it was nt tied up and when we started taping she just stud her ground and didnt fight so it looks as if a dog on a leash... but u never no i guess with the peta..... that is y ive reqeusted whoever gets the vedio donbt send it here then here u no how it works one person gets the whole US nows then...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

And this relates to trapping how?


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> And this relates to trapping how?


exactly


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

everyone asked the kid for a video of him grabbing a coyote, he wasnt trying to sell anything, we offered to pay him for it. now he is saying to forget the money, hell send it to us for free, but he wants to keep it private. the kids not trying to start anything, hes doing what about twelve people on this forum asked him to do, so dont get mad at him. and to those of you who were asking him to do this, (i am one) we should have explained this sooner not let the kid hang for doing us a favor. to the moderators, i think this has alot to do with trapping, since he is showing how to grab a live coyote that has been snared(yes thats part of trapping) to be released in an enclosure.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks neb_bo apprenciate... id like to see why SNARING is not a form of trapping.....KEEP THEM LIVE thats my man forum it talks about selling coyote to coyote pens well kinda hard to sell if there dead to a live coyote opportion..... in vedio it shows how you get the coyote without a catch stick or as you were in the story that happened over the winter with me.....


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

younghunter said:


> id like to see why SNARING is not a form of trapping.....


It is. I may be alone on this one but you made your previous posts sound like you were going to be doing some kind of ultimate fighter thing with the coyote. Maybe I just read into it wrong.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ND trapper said:


> younghunter said:
> 
> 
> > id like to see why SNARING is not a form of trapping.....
> ...


That's what I thought also Trapper. Younghunter, my original problem was you were wanting $50 for your video. That should be in the classified, we don't want the trapping form turned into a flea market. I'm not being a hard case here, just keeping the form what it should be.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what was going on is he and his uncle snare coyotes using stops to keep them live, and catch them with there bare hands to sell to a guy who owns a hound running area. several of us asked him to make a video, and we would pay him for a copy, but when he saw some people had an issue with this, he said hed do it for free, as long as we keep it private. no harm no foul.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh I get it now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can see where that would be interesting, and educational.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

can i please have a copy i would love to see it my email is [email protected] i email it to me younghunter cause i heard it wasnt for any money.


----------

